# ex and benifits rant!!!



## stevon111

grrrr im getting sick of my X asking me to buy her more things for faye i give her 20.00 per week which goes into her bank account (through the csa it would be 23.50 if found out) but now shes still asking me for more things to buy for faye like a new buggy which i bought a simple 30.00 buggy from argos just to make it easyer to get on and off a bus with to fold down...but NO she wants me to get a 80.00 buggy from argos and she also wants me to get her a matching footmuff for the mamas and papas pram we have. i have a footmuff but my X would like a proper matching mamas and papas 1 for the pram we have.
she gets 800 pounds a month in benifits and has no home of her own or no bills to pay exept her new contract phone bill which would be about 40.00 at most a month. and she lives with her sister and sisters husband and only looking after her 4 days a week as i have faye 2 days and they have her 1 day. and 2 weeks ago she was in town paying for her friend to go out as she didnt have any money 

its crazy how i get told that fayes my daugher aswel as hers but its me who is expected to go out and buy more things for her. i provide so so well for faye when shes at my own house and i dont want to be blackmailed by my Xgf when she gets all that money a month.
i hate the fact that i bet when i say i wont go out and buy these things that she will go around telling people i dont provide for my daughter :growlmad:

1 thing i sat and did last night was stupidly looked into nappies 24 pounds a month would give her about 250 nappies so thats around 8 per day...so where is the rest of this 800 pounds going i will never know


----------



## babybambi2011

hia, do you think that she would agree to pay half and you pay the other half. i dont ask my ex for any more money than what i get off him from csa. we decided to go through csa as he has another daughter from a previous relationship and it would make it fair to both children that they both get the same amount. the only thing i ask from my ex, is that he makes sure he can see her.i admit that i seem to be helping him more than i should but if it means that he is able to see his daughter and spend soem quality time with her, im more than happy to provide bottles, formula, nappies ect for him to keep at his. he lives 30mins away but gets the train down to see her so i see that as fair really. 
i would sugguest saying to her that she has to pay half of what she "wants". she doesnt need a matching footmuff when youve got one that works perfectly fine!
i bought a food processor just for lilys food, and i asked if he wanted to put anything towards it, and he paid half. 
sorry if i seem to be going off at a tangent...happens a lot! lol
but yea, say youll pay half, as you do pay £20 a week, and thats more than what some dads pay! 
:)


----------



## bumphenders

I didn't want to R&R But I firstly want to say like, well done to you for paying for Faye... Not a lot of men are like you, I've read a few of your posts..

Can you not compromise with her and offer to pay half each for the buggy...
My babys dad isn't going to be in LO's life as it stands, but when he was going to be, he said he would gives his other 2 kids, £2.50 a week because he managed to get round the CSA... So I would get £10 a month off him, i told him to keep it.

It sounds like you buy what Faye needs anyways, so if she won't come to some kind of compromise then I personally wouldn't buy it unless Faye really really needed it..

hope this helps :)

:flow:

ps. WHo said us Makems and Geordies don't get on


----------



## xSophieBx

I agree with the others about offering to pay half for big things. & then put ur foot down if u feel shes taking the piss as you do have your daughter 3 days yourself... it would be different if you only had her 1 day a week.

Also, how the hell does she get that much a month in benefits? Thats double what I get.


----------



## purpledahlia

Theres no way she gets £800 a month in benefits! No way at all with no house! 

Income support is £120 every fortnight and her tax credits will be £59 a week. Child benefit is £20 a week and £20 from you a week, All that equals £630 roughly. 

Remember budgeting weekly is much different from monthly and a lot harder... are you sure she pays no rent? 

With regards to her wanting you to buy things, If its not 'needed' then i would stand firm on that, But if it is needed then i would go half. I'd be so gratefull if FOB went halfers on things and gave me £80 a month!


----------



## bambinoccino

She gets around £630 in state benefits £80 of Steveo and £6.20 a week in healthy start vouchers so thats around £735 a month so its not a bad estitmate of what she has coming in.
No matter what money she has coming in, you should go halves with her on the buggy speak to her about it, especially if you are getting use out of it too. 

Just say to her that you are happy to buy her a buggy and there is one at £30 at Argos or you will go halves on getting her the buggy that she wants... 

Seems a very fair assesment to me!


----------



## PumpkinPatchx

If I was you Hun, id go through CSA. You don't need to buy labels and designer stuff to be a good dad! You've bought her a pushchair and a foot muff. If she gets too bad with her expectations, go through CSA or this is how your life is gonna be from now on.x


----------



## purpledahlia

bambinoccino said:


> She gets around £630 in state benefits £80 of Steveo and £6.20 a week in healthy start vouchers so thats around £735 a month so its not a bad estitmate of what she has coming in.
> No matter what money she has coming in, you should go halves with her on the buggy speak to her about it, especially if you are getting use out of it too.
> 
> Just say to her that you are happy to buy her a buggy and there is one at £30 at Argos or you will go halves on getting her the buggy that she wants...
> 
> Seems a very fair assesment to me!

Healthy start is only £3.10 a week? I did a calculation and it came to £630 odd including his £80. Otherwise where did you get the extra from? Cos i went by what i get? Not that it matters to the OP needing to go halfers with his ex, but im intrested how shes apparently getting so much!?


----------



## Laura--x

Id also love to know how shes getting that much a month!

I get £565 a month and i have my own house ( get £500 rent paid, having to top up £50 ) and i dont get a single penny of maisies dad. Ive never asked FOB to pay for anything, except when she needed a new bed i told him she needed one and he offered to get it, but apart from that ive brought all pushchairs and everything else thats been needed.

I think its fair for you to give her half, or so much towards a new pushchair, but just dont let her take the micky out of you, if she knows you'll spend money she'll keep pushing you and get as much as she can from you.


----------



## bumphenders

At the end of the day, its not about how much she is getting, and where she is getting the money from, so why does it matter?:S


----------



## Laura--x

bumphenders said:


> At the end of the day, its not about how much she is getting, and where she is getting the money from, so why does it matter?:S

i think it does sort of make a difference if shes getting £800, not having monthly bills to pay out, fob paying maintence but she is still asking him to buy all these things, when she clearly does have the money to get them things if she wanted them.

If she was getting £500 a month and did have bills to pay out and never had much money left after bills food nappies and making sure her child has everything she needs, then it would be a bit more understanding for her asking fobs help..


----------



## purpledahlia

bumphenders said:


> At the end of the day, its not about how much she is getting, and where she is getting the money from, so why does it matter?:S

It also matters because it sounds to me like shes working, which would be fraud.. Theres no way a single mother with no rent gets over £800... so im interested to know how?! 

I think it does make a difference with the situation depending on how much money she has... Makes quite a bit of difference really?


----------



## purpledahlia

As far as i can see, going by what i get, including her maintenence payments she gets £630 a month plus £3.10 a week in healthy start vouchers. (which doesnt go far believe me!) 

So after food and travel thats around say £400 a month she has, so say £100 a week.. to spend on her and LO Think its do-able for her to save the extra for the buggy she wants without having to ask the OP to pay out £80 for it? 

But also to the OP - not good to generalise or assume she is rolling in it getting more than £800 a month... i very much doubt she is, unless like i said shes working on the sly....


----------



## bambinoccino

purpledahlia said:


> bambinoccino said:
> 
> 
> She gets around £630 in state benefits £80 of Steveo and £6.20 a week in healthy start vouchers so thats around £735 a month so its not a bad estitmate of what she has coming in.
> No matter what money she has coming in, you should go halves with her on the buggy speak to her about it, especially if you are getting use out of it too.
> 
> Just say to her that you are happy to buy her a buggy and there is one at £30 at Argos or you will go halves on getting her the buggy that she wants...
> 
> Seems a very fair assesment to me!
> 
> Healthy start is only £3.10 a week? I did a calculation and it came to £630 odd including his £80. Otherwise where did you get the extra from? Cos i went by what i get? Not that it matters to the OP needing to go halfers with his ex, but im intrested how shes apparently getting so much!?Click to expand...


Opps sorry I thought the 630 was just IS,TC & CB 

I've calculated: 

£67.50 Income Support 
£59.36 Tax Credits 
£20.30 Child Benefit 
£3.10 or £6.20 Healthy Start (How old is child?) 
£20.00 Child Support 

= £170.26/£173.36 a week. 

= £681.04/£693.44 every 4 weeks.

= £737.93/£751.22 a month. 

So still not far off, My estimate was on a calander month, whereas I think yours was based on a 4 weekly cycle. :flower:

I cant really comment as although I dont get any child support I get alot more than this so I don't really know whats it like to have that much :shrug: Although I imagine with just a phone to pay for its quite easy... 

I havn't been a single mum on that kind of rate since 2007.


----------



## Laura2919

bambinoccino said:


> She gets around £630 in state benefits £80 of Steveo and £6.20 a week in healthy start vouchers so thats around £735 a month so its not a bad estitmate of what she has coming in.
> No matter what money she has coming in, you should go halves with her on the buggy speak to her about it, especially if you are getting use out of it too.
> 
> Just say to her that you are happy to buy her a buggy and there is one at £30 at Argos or you will go halves on getting her the buggy that she wants...
> 
> Seems a very fair assesment to me!

£3.10 in healthy start. She only has one child and if he is paying child support and she is declaring it they would deduct it off her benefit.


----------



## Laura--x

Laura2919 said:


> bambinoccino said:
> 
> 
> She gets around £630 in state benefits £80 of Steveo and £6.20 a week in healthy start vouchers so thats around £735 a month so its not a bad estitmate of what she has coming in.
> No matter what money she has coming in, you should go halves with her on the buggy speak to her about it, especially if you are getting use out of it too.
> 
> Just say to her that you are happy to buy her a buggy and there is one at £30 at Argos or you will go halves on getting her the buggy that she wants...
> 
> Seems a very fair assesment to me!
> 
> £3.10 in healthy start. She only has one child and if he is paying child support and she is declaring it they would deduct it off her benefit.Click to expand...

They dont take maintence off benefits anymore hun, changed last year or the year before i think. FOB tried that one with me when he first started paying ' ill make sure the social know so they take it out of your benefits so it makes no difference if i pay you anyway' well spoke to someone and researched online and from a certain date maintence payments dont affect the amount of benefit you get, but you should still notify them x


----------



## purpledahlia

Yeh maintenence makes no difference on benefits :)

With just a phone to pay it does seem a lot, But bearing in mind clothes and food and toiletries for herself and child, It will drop down, But i think Stevon is being more than fair as he IS paying for his child and also has her sometimes and provides when he has her... so she is being unreasonable. But i dont think shes loaded. I get the same as her minus maintenence, (dont get any) and its very difficult. But i run a house too..


----------



## bambinoccino

You get £6.20 a week in HS vouchers for the first year thats why I wanted to know the age of Steve daughter :) 

Plus don't you get a baby premium for the first year?


----------



## purpledahlia

they scrapped that Last year some time. It finished just after my LO turned 1 thats why i remember thinking i was lucky!


----------



## bambinoccino

Oh right, cor it all changes so quick! :)


----------



## davidjoemum

hiya i dont want read and run but i see your point tell her that Faye is your and her child and cost should be split if she want buggy for £80 give her £40 and tell her to provide outstanding amount simple as that and for future reference keep record all things you buy for Faye and all bank transfer you make to your ex so if she want to use it against you that you cannot provide for own baby u will have prove that you can.

you good dad Faye is lucky girl


----------



## purpledahlia

^^ I agree, Dont hand cash over if shes untrustworthy!


----------



## stevon111

hey guys!
thanks for all the comments...ive just went through them all.

shes getting around 700 a month and im paying 80 a month in maint so say around 780... thing is ive mentioned to her that i get 100 pounds more than her per month 900 pounds and i do 40 hour full time work. and i cannot understand why she cannot just accept a 30 pounds NEW pushchair from argos which is just simple for a bus to get off and on but shes annoyed becouse she thinks its not suitable for the snow during the winter. and that she wants a MATCHING mamas and papas footmuff when i have a perfectly suited winnie the pooh 1 which does the exact same job as the mamas and papas 1 she wants.

like i said i get 100 pounds more than her per month and i live with my parents and pay around 150 board so im actually coming out less than her!

what annoys me is that she does not have her own place.... does not have a job on the sly.. sees faye 4 days a week as i take her 2 days and her sister who she lives with takes her 1 day. and she can AFFORD to pay for her friend on a night out.

she comes and blackmails me saying fayes my daughter also.. yes i know shes my daughter and faye gets EVERYTHING she needs when i have her and i wouldnt feel so bad buying things for jen if i generally knew she was strugling with money which i know fine well she is not. 
my wages mostly go on faye at the end of the day to get her different things and i get told by my x that its me who can afford all the good things for faye but really its becouse 1. i dont drink very much now.. 2. i rarely go out (dont have many friends) 3. i dont smoke ....so yes i can afford good things for faye becouse she comes first before anything else in my eyes.

and yeah guys i used to give her cash in hand but it was horrible doing that and thinking that the money would be spend on drink or cigs.. but now it just goes direct into her bank account each sunday and it doesnt bother me as much


----------



## purpledahlia

How old is faye? I cant see how she gets 700 alone in benefits .... still trying to get my head around it. 

She def sounds unreasonable though. Just tell her straight you've bought a buggy if its not the one she wants she could sell it and use the money towards the one she wants but you cant afford to just keep buying unnessecary things that are not NEEDED. and in future if she really needs something to discuss going halfers instead of asking you to pay for all of it as you do pay maintenence and you provide for her 2 days a week..

In a courts eyes i dont think they'd make you do any more than your doing.. I think its great you put her first. (dont think shes getting almost 800 a month though :/ )


----------



## Laura2919

Laura--x said:


> Laura2919 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bambinoccino said:
> 
> 
> She gets around £630 in state benefits £80 of Steveo and £6.20 a week in healthy start vouchers so thats around £735 a month so its not a bad estitmate of what she has coming in.
> No matter what money she has coming in, you should go halves with her on the buggy speak to her about it, especially if you are getting use out of it too.
> 
> Just say to her that you are happy to buy her a buggy and there is one at £30 at Argos or you will go halves on getting her the buggy that she wants...
> 
> Seems a very fair assesment to me!
> 
> £3.10 in healthy start. She only has one child and if he is paying child support and she is declaring it they would deduct it off her benefit.Click to expand...
> 
> They dont take maintence off benefits anymore hun, changed last year or the year before i think. FOB tried that one with me when he first started paying ' ill make sure the social know so they take it out of your benefits so it makes no difference if i pay you anyway' well spoke to someone and researched online and from a certain date maintence payments dont affect the amount of benefit you get, but you should still notify them xClick to expand...

Ahhh right! That helps families a bit more.


----------



## kirst1805

I'm the same, I can't see how shes getting 700 in benefits.. Unless shes taking advantage of the fact you can earn £20 before it affects your income support.

xxx


----------



## stevon111

faye is 9 months old now.

im not sure how she is getting all these benifits to be honest. she used to stay between 2 different addresses ..her dads...her mothers.. i dont know if this could effect how much she is getting as her application form was to her mothers address and her mother is on benifits also and does not work and has not for many years but claims benifits for being an alcoholic as far as im aware.

she openly admits to that amount of benifits so i dont see why she would lie about something like that becouse you would imagine if she told me she was getting much much less then i would be more inclined to help her more and buy other things.


----------



## purpledahlia

hmm her benefits wont be affected by whatever her mum claims... 

I dunno, Dont see how shes doing it, legally. But dont know why she'd lie? I hope she calms down a bit for u.


----------



## rachyh1990

income support = 270pm
child tax = 240pm
child benefit= 80 pm 

total = 590+ maintenance 80 = £670pm


----------



## purpledahlia

rachyh1990 said:


> income support = 270pm
> child tax = 240pm
> child benefit= 80 pm
> 
> total = 590+ maintenance 80 = £670pm

Yeah i worked it out to be the similar on page 1, (think i got £630) But i thought i must have done it wrong! I was right afterall! its not almost 800 at all is it.

Stevon i think that shes either lying about how much she gets or lying about getting cash in hand work!


----------



## bambinoccino

purpledahlia said:


> rachyh1990 said:
> 
> 
> income support = 270pm
> child tax = 240pm
> child benefit= 80 pm
> 
> total = 590+ maintenance 80 = £670pm
> 
> Yeah i worked it out to be the similar on page 1, (think i got £630) But i thought i must have done it wrong! I was right afterall! its not almost 800 at all is it.
> 
> Stevon i think that shes either lying about how much she gets or lying about getting cash in hand work!Click to expand...

£67.50 Income Support
£59.36 Tax Credits
£20.30 Child Benefit
£3.10 or £6.20 Healthy Start (How old is child?)
£20.00 Child Support

= £170.26/£173.36 a week.

= £681.04/£693.44 every 4 weeks.

= £737.93/£751.22 a month. 

It is almost £800 a month


----------



## purpledahlia

Theyre not paid 4 weekly. Theyre paid weekly...

Its 120 every second week for IS. so one week she will only get 59 ctc, then 20chb and 20maintenence

then the second week she will get that plus 120 for IS.. maybe that was the week it fell on for her giving her friend money? (no excuse but still)

I wouldnt count healthy start tbh, Its not actual money and id assume would be used for formula at 9months..?

I find people dont realise sometimes that budgeting on benefits its very much a week to week thing.. not month to month. One week she might get no IS, and have a bill, which means hardly any money, then maybe no bills on the week that IS comes thru.. so a bit extra money. 

Its not 800 a month because shes not given the money monthly then.. 

I get 2 IS payments a month.

IS £120 x 2 = £240
CTC £59pw x 4 = £230 odd
CHB £20pw x 4 = £80

Maintenence £20pw = £80

240 + 230 + 80 + 80 = £630

Healthy start if shes 9months would be 6.20 (2 vouchers a week) but theyre not money so i couldnt count them. Its litterally a voucher and if shes only 9months and on formula, then the 24quids worth of vouchers, would only cover 2 tubs of formula. Its not actuall money so i personally wouldnt count that. If i did tho, it would take my calculations up to £650 odd a month?


----------



## purpledahlia

Just worked out what I get weekly and times it by 52 then divided it by 12, and it came out £602 a month. Add on the 80 maintnence she gets, its def not almost £800.
As a single mother on IS, Im baffled by the almost 800, what am i not getting then that she is? Bar an extra 3.10 in vouchers for milk? :/


----------



## xSophieBx

Purpledahlia - how come u only get £120 IS? I get £135... but then I only get £57 CTC.

I agree though... its noway nr on £800 a month!!

& as its weekly, I'm exactly like u purple, living from week to week... I never go out as I can't afford it...


----------



## purpledahlia

Dunno, Ive always got 120 IS? 

Living week to week is HARD! Fair enough i have bills and petrol to buy aswell and get no maintenence but Stevon's ex has no bills really. Not that i think her behaviour is ok i just hate people assuming single mums on benefits are loaded with almost a grand a month cos its simply not true.

59 CTC a week i live off basically. my IS goes on bills and my CHB goes on debt. So its messing with my head that someone can somehow get so much, i think that it must be the way uve been working it out but its definately not that much a month.. 

unless she's claiming some housing benefit but not actually having to give it over as rent and is keeping the money? Maybe they made a lease and used that to claim a portion of the 'rent' of where she's living?? (illegal FYI)


----------



## bambinoccino

I didnt say they were paid 4 weekly, they are paid weekly, fortnightly and 4 weekly... she gets £751 per calander month into her household no matter when its paid or how I worked it our using the exact amounts above. it's quite simple maths. 

You work out the amount of benefits at their weekly rate, add them and it gives you the total weekly rate, then to work it out 4 weekly you times it by 4. 

To work out the calander monthly rate you times the weekly rate by 52 and divide by 12. 

I am really struggling to understand why people are confused? 

Purple you are working on a 4 week month but NO months have just 4 weeks in them so your calculation is totally flawed. Most apart from Feb have 4weeks + 2 or 3 days so 4 1/2 weeks in a month. You cannot work it out correctly basing it just 4 weeks. 

I am also on single parent benefit, this is right because I have sat and worked it out for budgeting.


----------



## purpledahlia

Actually i worked it out the same as you, by using 52 weeks per year, And i got £603 per month.. 

IS £60 pw
CTC £59pw
CHB £20pw

= £139pw

£139 x 52 = £7228

£7228 divided by 12 = £602 per calendar month!

!?

Add her 80 per month, its not almost 800pm!?

I am also confused how your getting a different amount by a few hundred to me? 

I would certainly be in a much better position if i got that much, but i dont! and the rates are set and should only be a few quid difference per person. Not different by hundreds?


----------



## bambinoccino

purpledahlia said:


> Actually i worked it out the same as you, by using 52 weeks per year, And i got £603 per month..
> 
> IS £60 pw
> CTC £59pw
> CHB £20pw
> 
> = £139pw
> 
> £139 x 52 = £7228
> 
> £7228 divided by 12 = £602 per calendar month!
> 
> !?
> 
> Add her 80 per month, its not almost 800pm!?
> 
> I am also confused how your getting a different amount by a few hundred to me?
> 
> I would certainly be in a much better position if i got that much, but i dont! and the rates are set and should only be a few quid difference per person. Not different by hundreds?

Because you are not using the exact amount you have short changed yourself by £8.16 a week not including healthy start, that is £424.32 a year you are not including, plus £322.4 a year she will be getting in the first year of Faye's life in healthy start vouchers and £1040 a year in Child support she is getting. 

You've basically discounted £1786.72 a year of her income which is £148.89 a month! It's alot of money for you to not count and no wonder your calculations are wrong.


----------



## angelpkj

if i was you i would just say your skint so cant pay the full amount but can meet her half way and offer her half of the money towards 

i'd be grateful for anythin someone bought my son,i wouldnt throw it back in their face and say i want a more expensive one etc


----------



## Laura2919

bambinoccino said:


> purpledahlia said:
> 
> 
> Actually i worked it out the same as you, by using 52 weeks per year, And i got £603 per month..
> 
> IS £60 pw
> CTC £59pw
> CHB £20pw
> 
> = £139pw
> 
> £139 x 52 = £7228
> 
> £7228 divided by 12 = £602 per calendar month!
> 
> !?
> 
> Add her 80 per month, its not almost 800pm!?
> 
> I am also confused how your getting a different amount by a few hundred to me?
> 
> I would certainly be in a much better position if i got that much, but i dont! and the rates are set and should only be a few quid difference per person. Not different by hundreds?
> 
> Because you are not using the exact amount you have short changed yourself by £8.16 a week not including healthy start, that is £424.32 a year you are not including, plus £322.4 a year she will be getting in the first year of Faye's life in healthy start vouchers *and £1040 a year in Child support she is getting.*
> 
> You've basically discounted £1786.72 a year of her income which is £148.89 a month! It's alot of money for you to not count and no wonder your calculations are wrong.Click to expand...

If you mean the £80 he gives her thats £960 a year.


----------



## blue.bird

.


----------



## littlekitten8

Oh dear. I think people are getting slightly off topic here. The point is that she is being unreasonable. She has been bought a new buggy and has a perfectly good footmuff. She is just being a snob basically! I would be grateful to get ANYTHING from my ex! Hes never bought a single thing for James. I have to work full time plus some just to feed us. Some people don't know how lucky they are. 

And please don't take that the wrong way cos I'm not saying people on benefits are lucky. Cos I know that its hard to balance the money every week. Me and James lived on literally £8 for the month last month and not much more this month. But she is getting all those benefits, and not having to pay any rent or bills. I'd love to have that much coming in and nada going out!


----------



## purpledahlia

bambinoccino said:


> purpledahlia said:
> 
> 
> Actually i worked it out the same as you, by using 52 weeks per year, And i got £603 per month..
> 
> IS £60 pw
> CTC £59pw
> CHB £20pw
> 
> = £139pw
> 
> £139 x 52 = £7228
> 
> £7228 divided by 12 = £602 per calendar month!
> 
> !?
> 
> Add her 80 per month, its not almost 800pm!?
> 
> I am also confused how your getting a different amount by a few hundred to me?
> 
> I would certainly be in a much better position if i got that much, but i dont! and the rates are set and should only be a few quid difference per person. Not different by hundreds?
> 
> Because you are not using the exact amount you have short changed yourself by £8.16 a week not including healthy start, that is £424.32 a year you are not including, plus £322.4 a year she will be getting in the first year of Faye's life in healthy start vouchers and £1040 a year in Child support she is getting.
> 
> You've basically discounted £1786.72 a year of her income which is £148.89 a month! It's alot of money for you to not count and no wonder your calculations are wrong.Click to expand...

Not been on in a few days so missed this. I *Have * used the exact amount i get.. (120 IS, 59 CTC, and 20 CHB) The _only_ thing i left out is 30p from CHB (£20.30pw) so nope, not wrong. Also, just to clarify, In the OP he said she was getting almost £800 a month in benefits *alone*, so again, i was right, because shes not. We've been adding the maintnenece in our totals.

I dont think its off topic i think its really relevant if the estimate is incorrect of how much shes getting, I have said shes being unreasonable and have said what i'd advise the OP to do... Im agreeing with him. Just disagree she gets that much £ from the gov. 

She could buy her own buggy because she has no bills, but i cant help but feel im sure she must have to help with bills where shes living? Thats madness if not! 

Regardless, you've been very fair and she *IS* lucky to get anything from you! I get nothing aswell & have been jobhunting for over a year but have had no luck and have no family to watch LO, with my rent being so high and HB being so low if i work full time, with childcare its impossible. So your Ex is being v selfish and unreasonable. D


----------



## purpledahlia

littlekitten8 said:


> I'd love to have that much coming in and nada going out!

Here here me too!


----------



## tina_h75

not sure if this has been pointed out but the difference in how much income support you receive is probably because of your age - over 25s get more then those under 25.


----------



## Laura2919

tina_h75 said:


> not sure if this has been pointed out but the difference in how much income support you receive is probably because of your age - over 25s get more then those under 25.

Its confusing but it only changes if your claiming as a single person and not as a lone parent.. Otherwise a lone parent gets £67.50.. Unless your under 18. From 18 and over its the same amount. 


Type of person Weekly amount
Single person 
Aged 16 to 24	£53.45
Aged 25 or over	£67.50
Lone parent 
Aged 16 to 17	£53.45
Aged 18 or over	£67.50
Couple 
With both people under 18	£53.45
With one person under 18 and the other aged 18 to 24	£53.45
With one person under 18 and the other aged 25 or over	£67.50
With both people aged 18 or over	£105.95


----------



## kirst1805

Under 25's get the same as over 25's if they are a single parent.

xxx


----------



## Laura2919

kirst1805 said:


> Under 25's get the same as over 25's if they are a single parent.
> 
> xxx

Yeah unless your between 16 and 17 and then its £53 something.


----------



## tina_h75

I am confused - still a newbie at this IS business. I have been told so many different things by HMRC, neighbourhood office, Job Centre plus its no wonder my head is spinning but thanks for clearing the mud slightly!


----------



## purpledahlia

I am 26 in June... I get £120 on the dot every 2 weeks x


----------



## kirst1805

I'd question it hun.. Unless.. You're not paying a budgeting loan or anything are you? XX


----------



## purpledahlia

No no not paying that never had one. 

Its always been that? Maybe ill ring. x


----------



## xSophieBx

Yes u should ring as their cutting u by £30 a month!.. They might have to backdate u a lovely lump sum ;).


----------



## kirst1805

xSophieBx said:


> Yes u should ring as their cutting u by £30 a month!.. They might have to backdate u a lovely lump sum ;).

Ooo yeah.. That'd be good.. Especially if it was in time for christmas. :winkwink:

xxx


----------



## daveww

after reading this thread i decided to contact the csa to go the official route to paying child support , i had been givin the mother cash but decided it would be much better to do things properly were it is all logged and recorded


----------



## Laura2919

Definitely contact them hun... £30 a month soon adds up!


----------



## xSophieBx

I got told the non resident parent can't make a claim. As my ex reckons he put in a claim before me(bullshit) and they told me he can't anyway... or maybe they said he could actually but me putting in a claim over rides his... if that makes sense? 

I agree you def shouldn't be paying cash... I would ring CSA anyway and see what they say as they seem to tell me something diff each time.


----------



## daveww

xSophieBx said:


> I got told the non resident parent can't make a claim. As my ex reckons he put in a claim before me(bullshit) and they told me he can't anyway... or maybe they said he could actually but me putting in a claim over rides his... if that makes sense?
> 
> I agree you def shouldn't be paying cash... I would ring CSA anyway and see what they say as they seem to tell me something diff each time.

when i spoke to them this morning.. they told me i need to be paying 15% of my wage , which seems fair enough ... they are going to contact the mother to see if she accepts (cos she does not have too) , then get back in touch with me


----------



## xSophieBx

daveww said:


> xSophieBx said:
> 
> 
> I got told the non resident parent can't make a claim. As my ex reckons he put in a claim before me(bullshit) and they told me he can't anyway... or maybe they said he could actually but me putting in a claim over rides his... if that makes sense?
> 
> I agree you def shouldn't be paying cash... I would ring CSA anyway and see what they say as they seem to tell me something diff each time.
> 
> when i spoke to them this morning.. they told me i need to be paying 15% of my wage , which seems fair enough ... they are going to contact the mother to see if she accepts (cos she does not have too) , then get back in touch with meClick to expand...

Ah yeh that sounds right & a much better idea.


----------



## MummyJade

I get
119.28 Income Support every fortnight (i am repaying a budgeting loan from when i moved)
58.54 Child Tax Credit a week, (but when the child is under one years old, they get more a week, my friend currently gets £66 a week and once her daughter hits 1 it goes down 5/10 pound
20.30 Child Benefit a week..

I think your being fair, i wouldn't pay for a pushchair that isn't needed... 
x


----------

